# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Messages de notification

## Ditch

J'suis pas tt a fait nouveau mais j'ai un probleme. Je ne recois plus les messages qui viennent de dvp :s Je sais pas si c'est ma boite mail qui foire (je recois tt de mm des messages) ou si dvp qui m'envoye plus rien mais c'est embetant...

----------


## Marc Lussac

Ca vien de la newsletter en cours d'envoi qui provoque un bouchon. Compter encore 24  48 h h

Dsol   ::?:

----------


## Ditch

Pas de problme. J'ai recu la newsletter donc apparremment c'est bien cela.

----------

